# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  فَضْلِ مَنْ تَعَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ وَعَلَّمَهُ

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

قال  الأجري حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو شُعَيْبٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ  الْحَرَّانِيُّ قَالَ: نا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْجَعْدِ قَالَ: نا شُعْبَةُ عَنْ  عَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ مَرْثَدٍ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ سَعْدَ بْنَ عُبَيْدَةَ  يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ السُّلَمِيِّ عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ  عَفَّانَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ شُعْبَةُ: قُلْتُ لَهُ: عَنِ  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ قَالَ: «خَيْرُكُمْ مَنْ تَعَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ وَعَلَّمَهُ» 
«المسند» (1/ 385- 386) وأخرجه البخاري (5027) وأبو داود (1452) والترمذي (2907) والنسائي في فضائل القرآن (61)
 قَالَ أَبُو  عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ: فَذَلِكَ أَقْعَدَنِي مَقْعَدِي هَذَا , فَكَانَ  يُعَلِّمُ مِنْ خِلَافَةِ عُثْمَانَ إِلَى إِمْرَةِ الْحَجَّاجِ 
    قال ابن حجر في الفتح  : «الْقُرْآنُ أَشْرَفُ الْعُلُومِ فَيَكُونُ مَنْ تَعَلَّمَهُ وَعَلَّمَهُ لِغَيْرِهِ أشرف مِمَّن تعلم غير القر آن وَإِنْ عَلَّمَهُ..» ج9ص76 
                                                                                                                        قال الشيخ عبد المحسن  العباد في شرح عشرون حديث 
قوله "خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه"  خيركم: أفعل تفضيل حذفت الهمزة من أوله وقد تقدم في الحديث الحادي عشر  أنها تأتى اسما في مقابل الشر ومنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من يرد الله  به خيرا يفقهه في الدين" 
وقوله: «خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه». 
قال المناوي في فيض القدير: أي خير المتعلمين والمعلمين من كان تعلمه  وتعليمه في القرآن إذ خير الكلام كلام الله فكذا خير الناس بعد النبيين من  اشتغل به.
وقوله : "وأقرأ أبو عبد الرحمن في إمرة عثمان حتى كان الحجاج" أي حتى ولى الحجاج على العراق                          
  قال الحافظ ابن حجر: «بين  أول خلافة عثمان وآخر ولاية الحجاج اثنتان وسبعون سنة إلا ثلاثة أشهر وبين  آخر خلافة عثمان وأول ولاية الحجاج للعراق ثمان وثلاثون سنة ولم أقف علي  تعيين ابتداء إقراء أبى عبد الرحمن وآخره فالله أعلم بمقدار ذلك، ويعرف من  الذي ذكرته أقصى المدة وأدناها، والقائل: وأقرأ أبو عبد الرحمن هو سعد بن  عبيدة فانني لم أر هذه الزيادة إلا هن رواية شعبة عن علقمة» انتهى.
وقوله قال: "وذاك الذي أقعدني مقعدي هذا"القائل هو أبوعبد الرحمن السلمي
والمعنى أن الحديث الذي حدث به عثمان في أفضلية من تعلم القرآن وعلمه حمل  أبا عبد الرحمن أن قعد يعلم الناس القرآن لتحصيل تلك الفضيلة، قاله الحافظ  ابن حجر في فتح الباري

----------

